# LA bound, Looking for safe area/abandoned home to squat?



## IndyJazz (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey guys! me and my bf are looking for a secure place to squat in the LA area, we are currently in Austin at the moment but plan on leaving here really soon, if someone can help us out with some areas please message me if you can help us out! Thanx!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2013)

no offense, but why would you go to LA? especially from austin, i mean, austin is significantly easier to live in.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 16, 2013)

in all honesty anybody who has a decent (rare) mid to long term squat in FUCKING LA is most likely not going to be sharing information with strangers on the internet about it.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 16, 2013)

I can tell you some places in Tucson if you get stuck here, but it's been too long since I've been anywhere in Cali.


----------



## scummy1990 (Aug 17, 2013)

yea stay away from la shits whack stay in easier towns like nola,austin,atl......if ur going west go to nor cal unless u have people to stay with la is a shithole to stay squat in


----------



## scummy1990 (Aug 17, 2013)

or fuck just go to denver or pdx


----------

